# Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?



## BlackSHeeP (28. Mai 2009)

*Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Hallo Leute,

meinem Bruder ist die Tage etwas Cola über seine Notebooktastatur gelaufen.
Das Notebook geht zwar noch einwandfrei allerdings klebt die ganze linke Tasten Reihe nun immer beim Anschlag.

Da wollte ich mal fragen was (oder womit) man da am besten macht ohne die Tastatur zu beschädigen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Operator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Was hast du für ein notebook??


bei manchen kann man die tastatur abnehmen 
und dann vllt vorsichtig tupfen ;P


----------



## BlackSHeeP (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Es ist ein HP 6730s.
wie man da jetzt was abnehmen kann weiß ich nicht genau. 
Hätte allerdings auch angst das ich die kleinen Tasten irgendwie kaputt mach oder so.


----------



## moddingfreaX (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Alle Tasten raushebeln, in die Spülmaschine und den Rest mit nem Lappen vorsichtig wegwischen (das Laptop muss aus sein und muss nach dem Reinigen mindestens 2 Tage trocknen, bis es wieder in Betrieb genommen wird). 
Die Tasten sollte man mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher vorsichtig raushebeln können, dann geht auch nichts kaputt!


----------



## BlackSHeeP (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

In die Spülmaschine?! Verzieht das plastik da nicht irgendwie? Würde sie wenn in einer Lauge abwaschen oder? Allerdings denke ich das die Tast vll noch nichtmal das einzigste Problem sind sonder unter den Tasten die Cola ebenso klebt.


----------



## moddingfreaX (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Ja die kleinen Tasten bei niedriger Temperatur in einem Netzsäckchen in die Spüle. Sollte bei niedrigen Temps eig nichts verziehen.
Für die Cola unter den Tasten halt wie gewohnt mit einem stark ausgewrungenen Lappen alles wegwischen. Da du ja nachher die sauberen Tasten wieder aufsetzt, merkst du von den klebrigen Resten unterhalb dieser sowieso nichts mehr.


----------



## BlackSHeeP (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Okey danke für eure Hilfe.
Ich werd morgen wahrscheinlich mal gucken was sich da so "retten" lässt. 
Meld mich dann nochmal.


----------



## cami (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Kannst auch das Notebook in den Backofen packen.

Nach 15min sollte dann alles schön karamellisiert sein 


Spass bei Seite, das "Waschen" der Tasten sollte kein Problem sein, habe das bei mir auch schon mehrmals gemacht und verzogen o.Ä. hat sich noch nie etwas.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

...Jack Daniels dazu kippen  

Ernsthaft...wie schon gesagt wurde, Tasten raushebeln und spülen. Dann mit einem leicht feuchten Lappen mit Spüli oder Isopropanol den Rest unter der Tasta sauber machen. 

Isopropanol würde ich bevorzugen, da das Alkohol leicht verdampft an der Luft und somit dein Lappi wieder schneller einsatzbereit ist.


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Paar Eiswürfl dazu damit die Cola auch schmeckt.

Scherz schliesse mich meinn Vorrednern an kannst die Tasten auch in ein Eimer mit lauwarmen Wasser legen bissle mit der Hand durchrühren abtropfen lassen und austrocknen mit Handtuch oder ähnlichem!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass wirklich nur die tastatur was abbekommen hat. schöden an platinen usw. zeigen sich oft erst viel später.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Welches Laptop ist es denn genau? Bei meinem könnte man z.B. einfach mit Wasser oder Isopropanol nachspülen, dann wäre die Cola weg (nein, man muss dazu nicht einmal die Tastatur ausbauen  ).


----------



## Brezel (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

hab ma dunkelbier raufgekippt  hab dann alles tasten rausgenommen, dabei sind 3 stück kaputtgegangen xD dann hab ich ein zewa tuch angefeuchtet und hab die cola entfernt 
musste mir die 3 tasten ausm laden neu kaufen sieht jetzt zwar total ******* aus aber es geht wieder


----------



## BlackSHeeP (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Leider muss das sauber machen erstmal verschoben werden da mein Bruder wieder zur Uni musste und wir es voher nicht geschafft haben.

@ rebek4life: Wie gesagt es ist es ein HP 6730s.

@ Brezel: Davor hab ich eben auch Angst das ich welche von den dünnen Tasten kaputt mach.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Ganz klar Isopropanol, bestell es am besten bei einem Onlineversand, in der Apotheke ist das Zeug schweineteuer, aber wenn du da dein eigenes Gefäß mitbringst, dann kommst du schon wesentlich billiger weg. Bei einem ThinkPad könntest du einfach nachspülen, aber das scheint hier nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## DanielX (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Bloß nicht anfangen die Tasten raus zu reißen, dann brauchst du zu 99% ne neue Tastatur.

So erstens sei gesagt ich hatte das auch schon mit nem Glaß Fanta. 

Die Tastatur kannst du eigentlich immer komplett als ein Stück ausbauen, dazu musst du nur erstmal meist etwas Plastikverkleidung enfernen.

Sollte ungefähr so sein wie hier im Link:
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.computist.de/tests/6100/Einbauanleitung/pix/Im001726.jpg

Wenn du die Tastatur danach draussen hast kannst du die einfach komplett in die Dusche stecken und gut abspülen.

Danach natürlich direkt ordentlich abtrocken und am besten einen Tag leigen lassen.

Dann kannst du sie wieder einabuen und hast ne sauberer Tastatur als vor der Cola.

MfG DanielX


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Vieleicht hast du Glück und der Hersteller schreibt in die Anleitung wie man das Gerät zerlegt. Einzelne Tasten kann man häufig mithilfe einer richtigen Hebeltechnik auswechseln.


----------



## BlackSHeeP (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Puh die ganze Tastatur rausnehmen für 4 - 5 verklebte Tasten schon ziemlich hart irgendwie .
Einmal ungeschickt gewesen und schon hat man soviel Arbeit an der backe.
Naja wie gesagt wird das erst in ca. 2 Wochen was wenn mein Bruder wieder von der Uni da ist.
Ich hoff ich bekomm die Tastatur dann auch Problemlos rausgenommen wie DanielX das meint.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cola über NotebookTastatur - Was tun?*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problm mit Bier. Dabei ist mir die Tastatur komplett fratze gegangen. Glücklicherweise ist nichts aufs MoBo oder so gelaufen, sondern nur auf die Metallplatte unter der Tastatur. Ende vom Lied: Tastatur raus, neue Tastatur rein, fertig - Kostenpunkt 60€ (Asus Notebook).... teures Bier


----------

